# Apartment Being Sprayed for Bugs, are my budgies going to be okay?



## Wrenmatsu (Jul 5, 2016)

This is my first living in an apartment this year, and after a cockroach infestation, we have been forced to evacuate and have our room sprayed. We have a pest control team there now, i am at a friend's house with my babies-- the preperation guide from the company mentions that all family members, including pets, should vacate for 4 hours after the procedure, and 24 hours for infants or pregnant persons. It also says that the chemical is effective for three months and to avoid mopping or vacuumig against baseboards so as not to spread it.

so i am terrified for my budgies right now, we don't really have anywhere else to stat except for my friends house for the afternoon, so I was hoping to get some advice?

has anyone else had their places sprayed for cockroaches, and what do you do with your budgies? should they be safe after the 4 or 24 hours period? i tried looking around a little bit, and could only get people's reccomendations for pet safe pesticides, and messages saying that any store bought chemicals will kill them. does anyone know if it's the same case from professional pest control teams? thanks for reading.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I would ask the apartment management what chemical they’re using. Whether it’s only in the air, or if there can be residue left on surfaces? Any questions you can think of to satisfy your worries. If they can’t answer all your questions, ask what company it is and call them. Tell them how sensitive birds are, if they don’t know already, and give them all your questions and concerns. 

Unfortunately, when in an apartment, you can’t control if neighbors move in and infest the building. I lived in an apartment once, where fortunately, they treated with Orange Oil (d-Limonene) orange peel extract. It is animal safe, even bird safe. In fact I use a d-Limonene spray which is manufactured locally here, called Orange Guard for ALL insects that get into the home. It’s very effective, and more exterminating companies are starting to use it.


----------

